# Another Pet Store busted



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Pet store owner cited with animal neglect
Owner of Village Pets at 3396 South Bristol St. to have hearing Thursday.
By DENISSE SALAZAR
THE ORANGE COUNTY REGISTER

SANTA ANA – A pet store owner will have a hearing Thursday after being cited with 85 misdemeanor counts of animal neglect after officers found dogs, cats and rabbits were being kept in deplorable conditions, authorities said today. 

Police received several calls reporting the sale of sick and dying animals at Village Pets at 3396 South Bristol St. near West Alton Avenue, said Cpl. Jose Gonzalez of the Santa Ana Police Department.

Police and animal services officers conducting a welfare check Friday found 56 dogs, 22 rabbits, six cats, and one guinea pig suffering from various conditions including scabies, dehydration and respiratory infections. The animals were removed from the store and taken to the Orange County Animal Shelter. 

Gonzalez said about 50 puppies had been crammed in a plexiglass display case in front of the store and the store's air-conditioning system had been broken for two days with temperatures ranging from 94 to 101 degrees within some display cages.

Other animals, including birds and lizards, remained at the store. 

The officers also discovered several kennels were overcrowded, did not have any clean water, and were littered with urine and feces, Gonzalez said.

The 51-year-old owner, Shahram Behafarin, is scheduled to appear for an administrative hearing Thursday at the Santa Ana Police Department. The hearing, conducted through a mediator, will be held to determine if Behafarin will be able to recover the animals and to determine if the animals were removed legitimately, Gonzalez said. 

In October, Behafarin is scheduled to appear for a hearing at Central Justice Center in Santa Ana to face the 85 misdemeanor counts of animal neglect. 

Behafarin bought the store in December 2006 but never applied for a business license or a permit of occupancy, Gonzalez said.

A manager at the store, who identified himself as Justin Boyd, said the reason the animals were removed was because the air conditioning stopped working early Friday morning, causing the temperature to rise in the store. 

Boyd said the store sells about 80 puppies a month and that customers are happy. He declined to comment further and said Behafarin was not available to comment.

In April, the police department received a complaint from a man who had bought a sick animal at the pet store. Gonzalez said they want other people who might have purchased a sick or dying animal from Village Pets to come forward. 

The Santa Ana Police Animal Services Department can be reached at 714-245-8665


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish they would just close down all pet selling stores which, in turn, would close down puppymills. Then it might turn to closing down bybs. Something has to be done about the selling of dogs though people like this. Thanks for posting the article. It helps remind everyone how bad these places are. It is just so sad when you read these kinds of stories. Your heart just breaks for the animals and those who purchase them. Having been through very sad situations with both, I know how bad it is. Hopefully others didn't purchase sick animals, but if nothing is done to stop it, it will continue. So, let's hope anyone who purchased a sick dog shows up and reports it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I saw that!! Can you imagine how hot it would be in this heat, crammed in a window, with the sun beaming in all day. They should shove that SOB in a window, and leave him there!!

What is wrong with people?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I saw that!! Can you imagine how hot it would be in this heat, crammed in a window, with the sun beaming in all day. They should shove that SOB in a window, and leave him there!!
> 
> What is wrong with people?[/B]



Greed is what's wrong. That and they do not view these precious animals
as creatures of God. Education is the answer. We just have to keep informing 
others until everyone knows not to buy from backyard breeders, millers, brokers and pet stores.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN to that, Brit!! We have to speak up for those who have no voice.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Like my mom has always said, "Money is the root of all evil". Some people just get so money hungry they just don't care who they're hurting along the way :bysmilie: It's so sad! At least they are taking the calls they get seriously enough to shut stuff down :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! These types of stories make my blood boil.....sick, sick people. Yes, the owners of the store should be put in that window on display, in the heat and sun, no water and no means to "relieve" themselves, with a sign around their neck saying "I am an animal abuser!"

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I saw that!! Can you imagine how hot it would be in this heat, crammed in a window, with the sun beaming in all day. They should shove that SOB in a window, and leave him there!!
> 
> What is wrong with people?[/B]



You live nearby - let's go put him in his car and park him outside (in this heat) .. lock all door and windows and then see how he'll do ..


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

How horrible! Those poor poor babies! :shocked:


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I've been in that store, years ago! It's close to south coast plaza. Just horrible...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Some people have hearts that are made of stone 

poor little creatures


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i get so upset whenever i think or hear about the poor animals at pet shops and puppy mills... I hate how the law doesnt punish the people accordingly.. they get a slap in the hand and thats it. I wish people were more educated about how the animals are abused... and I wish more people loved the animals and have as strong a bond as we do here on the forum wiht our furbabies... ugh.. i get soooooooooo upset :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:shocked: :angry: :blink:  
Melanie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Now this is wrong - they are actually considering giving him back the animals ????????
:smpullhair: 


SANTA ANA – The 85 animals seized from Village Pets will remain in the custody of the Orange County Animal Services Center, a hearing officer ruled Thursday during an administrative hearing held at the Santa Ana Police Department. 

The seizure was determined to be legal given the poor health of the animals and the unsanitary conditions they were found in, said Cpl. Jose Gonzalez of the Santa Ana Police Department. 

However, the 51-year-old pet store owner, Shahram Behafarin, has the option to recover the animals if he can prove he can properly care for the animals at his store and maintain the place clean.

Behafarin, his son, Justin Boyd, and his attorney, Samin Zamanian, declined to comment as reporters asked a litany of questions in the lobby of the police station.

Behafrin was cited with 85 counts of animal neglect a week ago after police received several calls reporting the sale of sick and dying animals at Village Pets at 3396 South Bristol Street 

The animals -- 56 dogs, 22 rabbits, six cats and one guinea pig -- were removed from the store and taken to the Orange County Animal Services Center suffering from various conditions including scabies, dehydration and respiratory infections. Two dogs have been euthanized, Gonzalez said. 

Derek Dickey, 20, of Santa Ana purchased a sick Beagle at the store in late April. He said the puppy started throwing up as soon as he brought it home and had diarrhea and blood in its stool.

"I tried to return it because it was not healthy and (Boyd) refused to give me my money back," Dickey said. 

Dickey filed a police report and notified his credit card company. Two weeks later he got a refund.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Now this is wrong - they are actually considering giving him back the animals ????????
:smpullhair: 


SANTA ANA – The 85 animals seized from Village Pets will remain in the custody of the Orange County Animal Services Center, a hearing officer ruled Thursday during an administrative hearing held at the Santa Ana Police Department. 

The seizure was determined to be legal given the poor health of the animals and the unsanitary conditions they were found in, said Cpl. Jose Gonzalez of the Santa Ana Police Department. 

However, the 51-year-old pet store owner, Shahram Behafarin, has the option to recover the animals if he can prove he can properly care for the animals at his store and maintain the place clean.

Behafarin, his son, Justin Boyd, and his attorney, Samin Zamanian, declined to comment as reporters asked a litany of questions in the lobby of the police station.

Behafrin was cited with 85 counts of animal neglect a week ago after police received several calls reporting the sale of sick and dying animals at Village Pets at 3396 South Bristol Street 

The animals -- 56 dogs, 22 rabbits, six cats and one guinea pig -- were removed from the store and taken to the Orange County Animal Services Center suffering from various conditions including scabies, dehydration and respiratory infections. Two dogs have been euthanized, Gonzalez said. 

Derek Dickey, 20, of Santa Ana purchased a sick Beagle at the store in late April. He said the puppy started throwing up as soon as he brought it home and had diarrhea and blood in its stool.

"I tried to return it because it was not healthy and (Boyd) refused to give me my money back," Dickey said. 

Dickey filed a police report and notified his credit card company. Two weeks later he got a refund.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

ugh.. makes me so upset!!!! how can they give the puppies back to the pet store owner? the law is seriously flawed!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

That's crazy.... I used to live in Santa Ana, and when I was a kid, I always went into this store (Village Pets on Bristol) and I so wanted a puppy, but my parents would never let me. After I got Fendi, I did stop by to buy some tear staining products and bitter apple spray because I worked around the area. It makes me sick that I actually contributed to their businesses.... Never again.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> That's crazy.... I used to live in Santa Ana, and when I was a kid, I always went into this store (Village Pets on Bristol) and I so wanted a puppy, but my parents would never let me. After I got Fendi, I did stop by to buy some tear staining products and bitter apple spray because I worked around the area. It makes me sick that I actually contributed to their businesses.... Never again.[/B]



It could have been a good place when you went - the guy that got "busted" had bought the store in December 06.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> It could have been a good place when you went - the guy that got "busted" had bought the store in December 06.[/B]


*phew* Relief! The last time I bought something from there was September '06.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This is very sad..............I hate to hear stories like this.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they still sold puppies, in 2006, no matter the owner, then you were right. Bad idea. We do not support those who support Puppy Mills. :thumbsup:


----------

